# Critique first cycle, Test e, Deca and Boldenone.



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

I will be starting a 10week cycle. I currently have a mass stack which has 200mg test e, 200mg Deca and 200mg boldenone. I will be taking 25mg aromasin every 2-3days for the full cycle. And For the PCT i have nolvadex which i will run for 2-4weeks

I have been training naturally for about 6 years, 2-3 of which was serious. I'm 5'8, 157 pounds 9%bodyfat.

What can i expect from this cycle if i'm taking 200mg test e, 200mg Deca and 200mg boldenone per week. When should i start seeing gains and how much of a calorie surplus should i eat at for the first 4 weeks.

Also should i expect Deca dick or any other crappy side effects?

I can bench 225 pounds, deadlift 440 and squat 310. Any chance of drastically improving these numbers?

I really want to fill out my back and shoulders and add an inch or 2 to legs, chest and 0.5-1 inch on arms while dropping bodyfat percentage.

Thanks guy i really appreciate it!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Kaboom!!


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Kaboom!!


What do you think of the cycle?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

for me personally its to much... first cycle i liked to see how i reacted to test alone (KIS) keep it simple mate

also the pct is far from whats needed! do some research in the pct section and have a re think


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> for me personally its to much... first cycle i liked to see how i reacted to test alone (KIS) keep it simple mate
> 
> also the pct is far from whats needed! do some research in the pct section and have a re think


I brought a 10ml mass stack which has all 3 mixed to give 600mg per ml. The main reason I'm using aromasin throughout the cycle is because i want to minimize bloat.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

halostranger said:


> I brought a 10ml mass stack which has all 3 mixed to give 600mg per ml. The main reason I'm using aromasin throughout the cycle is because i want to minimize bloat.


use as much AI as you want pal i use it to whilst on.. its the pct meds when u come off im worried about. and also no hcg?

do you know what a full pct should be from a cycle like this? if not i strongly suggest you have a read up pal before putting anything into your body


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

seems ok as a cycle to me mate, i dont know why everyone bangs on about only using test for a first cycle all the time, 600mg a week is a fine dose for a beginner and you should gain well,

although your pct needs a rethink, deca will shut you down harder that test alone so i would have a rethink if i was you mate


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought nolvadex would have been enough? Any advice would be helpful


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> I will be starting a 10week cycle. I currently have a mass stack which has 200mg test e, 200mg Deca and 200mg boldenone. I will be taking 25mg aromasin every 2-3days for the full cycle. And For the PCT i have nolvadex which i will run for 2-4weeks
> 
> I have been training naturally for about 6 years, 2-3 of which was serious. I'm 5'8, 157 pounds 9%bodyfat.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna start the obvious lecture about how you should run test only for a first cycle (and you should use test only, and definitely not deca). All I'll say is this...what makes you feel you need to add deca for your first cycle? If you can come up with a good answer then fair enough, use it...if not then I'll start the don't use deca lecture lol.


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I'm not gonna start the obvious lecture about how you should run test only for a first cycle (and you should use test only, and definitely not deca). All I'll say is this...what makes you feel you need to add deca for your first cycle? If you can come up with a good answer then fair enough, use it...if not then I'll start the don't use deca lecture lol.


Well basically i ordered a equitest which contains 300mg test e and 150mg boldenone. But the person sent me a mass stack which has 200mg deca, 200mg test and 200mg boldenone.

So that's the dilemma I'm in. I can send it back it just means i have to start my cycle next week.

Is 300mg test with 150mg boldenone a good option? Should i gain well?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Well basically i ordered a equitest which contains 300mg test e and 150mg boldenone. But the person sent me a mass stack which has 200mg deca, 200mg test and 200mg boldenone.
> 
> So that's the dilemma I'm in. I can send it back it just means i have to start my cycle next week.
> 
> Is 300mg test with 150mg boldenone a good option? Should i gain well?


Mate, you'll gain well on test only...but fair enough, add the eq if you must. A first cycle should be simple and enjoyable. With test only recovery will be easy and any gyno problems and you know it's estrogen from the test so you simply up ai dose. Add in deca and recovery may be harder...and what if you get gyno? Is it caused by the test or the deca? Do you up ai dose or add caber? On a first cycle you'll have no idea bro. Stick with test only (or test and eq...but you don't need the eq imo), run hcg 1000iu a week on cycle and either run a low dose ai or add the ai at any sign of gyno and it'll be plain sailing!!


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, you'll gain well on test only...but fair enough, add the eq if you must. A first cycle should be simple and enjoyable. With test only recovery will be easy and any gyno problems and you know it's estrogen from the test so you simply up ai dose. Add in deca and recovery may be harder...and what if you get gyno? Is it caused by the test or the deca? Do you up ai dose or add caber? On a first cycle you'll have no idea bro. Stick with test only (or test and eq...but you don't need the eq imo), run hcg 1000iu a week on cycle and either run a low dose ai or add the ai at any sign of gyno and it'll be plain sailing!!


I'm just worried he won't replace it so i will have to use the deca,test,EQ on the first cycle. In the worst case scenario he doesn't replace it, Won't nolvadex be enough for PCT, and using Ai throughout the cycle?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> I'm just worried he won't replace it so i will have to use the deca,test,EQ on the first cycle. In the worst case scenario he doesn't replace it, Won't nolvadex be enough for PCT, and using Ai throughout the cycle?


In my opinion...no. Deca is probably the most suppressive compound out there, and I certainly wouldn't run it without hcg throughout cycle and clomid for pct. I'm sure some genius will chime in now and tell you they've recovered fine from deca without hcg and a proper pct...and yes, some people do. Will you be one of those lucky people, well we've got no way of knowing. I'll bet you're source will happily exchange it...keep customers happy and they'll keep coming back!!


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm no expert and I hope this makes sense but I'm sure eq should be run at about 600mg a week for at least 16 weeks but with Deca mixed I could be wrong, sounds likens mix so you'll have to run it how it is but I would go for something completely different as I think you should be running a cycle with those compounds for at least 16 weeks maybe more. One shot a week just doesn't seem enough and that's why I said go for something else and simple. I just want to say I may have read this whole thing wrong and if I have I'm sorry for going on but it's just my honest opinion mate, take a close look at what your doing mate but best of luck with whatever you go with buddy mean it. JMO.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kung fu guy said:


> I'm no expert and I hope this makes sense but I'm sure eq should be run at about 600mg a week for at least 16 weeks but with Deca mixed I could be wrong, sounds likens mix so you'll have to run it how it is but I would go for something completely different as I think you should be running a cycle with those compounds for at least 16 weeks maybe more. One shot a week just doesn't seem enough and that's why I said go for something else and simple. I just want to say I may have read this whole thing wrong and if I have I'm sorry for going on but it's just my honest opinion mate, take a close look at what your doing mate but best of luck with whatever you go with buddy mean it. JMO.


Agreed. I didn't even notice the dosage...200mg each of test, eq and deca is pointless. You'd see better gains and less sides from a low dose test (400mg)


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> In my opinion...no. Deca is probably the most suppressive compound out there, and I certainly wouldn't run it without hcg throughout cycle and clomid for pct. I'm sure some genius will chime in now and tell you they've recovered fine from deca without hcg and a proper pct...and yes, some people do. Will you be one of those lucky people, well we've got no way of knowing. I'll bet you're source will happily exchange it...keep customers happy and they'll keep coming back!!


Well it just so happens the supplier put the vial i ordered in the wrong box, so in actual fact he sent me the correct one. So no Deca or Deca dick to worry about. They get it abroad and box it in the uk.

I will be taking 300mg of test e and 150mg of EQ per week. or maybe for the first 4 weeks then for the last 6 servings i got left i'll take every 5 days if i need to up the dosage. I'm just looking at putting on and keeping 12-15lbs of lean mass.

My caloric maintenance is about 3400 calories. How much should i eat would you recommend if i mainly want lean gains and strength gains? Should i start at 3700 for 2 weeks, then 4000 for 2 weeks then 4500 for 4 weeks and 5000 for the last 2 weeks.?

The reason for low calories in the first 2 weeks is because i read test takes 4 weeks to kick in.

Also if i'm taking ai should i expect weight gain from water retention? Should i take my ai before i start the cycle?


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Would i be okay without HCG if i'm running just test and EQ with novaldex for PCT?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

if its not what you ordered mate take it back??

test at400/500 as a first cycle is ideal, but if u want to carry on its realy not a problem, deca will be fine at that dose, although it is more surpressive its not exactly dosed high and you should recover fine off a decent pct, i would do 5 weeks, with the nolva and add in some clomid too,

i would say use HCG but if im honest i wouldnt use it with a low dose like your planning and personally i think it would be overkill,


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Well it just so happens the supplier put the vial i ordered in the wrong box, so in actual fact he sent me the correct one. So no Deca or Deca dick to worry about. They get it abroad and box it in the uk.
> 
> I will be taking 300mg of test e and 150mg of EQ per week. or maybe for the first 4 weeks then for the last 6 servings i got left i'll take every 5 days if i need to up the dosage. I'm just looking at putting on and keeping 12-15lbs of lean mass.
> 
> ...


i would recomend adding 500 cals to your maintainence and seeing how u go, adjust as u go along and if your not gaining fat slowly add cals, but fdont go mad, im pretty sure if u went up to 5000 clas u would gain fat pretty quick, u will gain some water, most people do but the ai will stop it being out of control, expect the first 3/4 lbs to be water in the first few weeks , after that it should be all muscle aslong as u keep the dose steady. start the AI on the day of the first jab, thats when the test is in your blood. and u dont want a build-up by leaving it a week or two


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> i would recomend adding 500 cals to your maintainence and seeing how u go, adjust as u go along and if your not gaining fat slowly add cals, but fdont go mad, im pretty sure if u went up to 5000 clas u would gain fat pretty quick, u will gain some water, most people do but the ai will stop it being out of control, expect the first 3/4 lbs to be water in the first few weeks , after that it should be all muscle aslong as u keep the dose steady. start the AI on the day of the first jab, thats when the test is in your blood. and u dont want a build-up by leaving it a week or two


Is taking 12.5mg of aromasin every day a good idea or would 25mg every 2-3 days be better? I think aromasin has a half life of 27hours ish. I'm worried taking too much may effect libido, and too little cause gyno/water retention.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mate it's totally down to how it effects you, I have only used it once as I usually use adex, but I was using 12.5 every day on 1g test with no issues, start on a low dose and adjust as u go along is all I can say


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Is taking 12.5mg of aromasin every day a good idea or would 25mg every 2-3 days be better? I think aromasin has a half life of 27hours ish. I'm worried taking too much may effect libido, and too little cause gyno/water retention.


If you're only running 300mg test a week mate I doubt you'll need an ai. Just take 20mg nolva a day and if you do see any excessive water bloat then think about using the aromasin. Personally tho for your cycle I would recommend adex. It's easier to adjust the dose.


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> If you're only running 300mg test a week mate I doubt you'll need an ai. Just take 20mg nolva a day and if you do see any excessive water bloat then think about using the aromasin. Personally tho for your cycle I would recommend adex. It's easier to adjust the dose.


Do you think it would be a good idea to throw in 30mg of dbol/Tbol(whichever i can get my hands on) for the first 4-5 weeks? I really could use the strength gains, i can deadlift 440lb but i would love to get to 550lbs. I have only been deadlifting for 6months(once every 2-3 weeks).

So the cycle would be Week 1-5, 300mg test e, 150mg EQ, 30mg DBol - Week 6-10 300mg test e, 150mg EQ.

Running aromasin 8mg-12mg ED.

PCT - Nolvadex 50/25/25/12.5

Strength matters more than size, i really don't want more than a net increase of 15lb LBM.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Do you think it would be a good idea to throw in 30mg of dbol/Tbol(whichever i can get my hands on) for the first 4-5 weeks? I really could use the strength gains, i can deadlift 440lb but i would love to get to 550lbs. I have only been deadlifting for 6months(once every 2-3 weeks).
> 
> So the cycle would be Week 1-5, 300mg test e, 150mg EQ, 30mg DBol - Week 6-10 300mg test e, 150mg EQ.
> 
> ...


Yeah that looks ok mate. Like I said, the 150mg eq won't do anything but you may as well use it up now you've got it. Nolva dose for pct should just be 4 weeks at 20mg a day. Would still recommend getting some clomid tho.


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

The 150 EQ is mixed with the test e so i have no choice but to use it anyway. If i can get my hands on a 5000Ui vial of HCG. How should i go about using it? Since it only has a life of 5weeks in the fridge when mixed with water.

I would have taken 500ui a week during the cycle. What if i only mixed 2500Ui of the solution with water and saved the last 2500UI for 5 weeks later before mixing it, would that work?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> The 150 EQ is mixed with the test e so i have no choice but to use it anyway. If i can get my hands on a 5000Ui vial of HCG. How should i go about using it? Since it only has a life of 5weeks in the fridge when mixed with water.
> 
> I would have taken 500ui a week during the cycle. What if i only mixed 2500Ui of the solution with water and saved the last 2500UI for 5 weeks later before mixing it, would that work?


You need 1000iu a week mate. Mix it, pre load insulin pins and stick em in the freezer. That way you can just use the sterile water that comes with it. Would def recommend the hcg...it will make recovery a lot quicker and easier, and will get you in the habit of using it for future cycles when you may be using more suppressive compounds. Have you read Mars' sticky??


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> You need 1000iu a week mate. Mix it, pre load insulin pins and stick em in the freezer. That way you can just use the sterile water that comes with it. Would def recommend the hcg...it will make recovery a lot quicker and easier, and will get you in the habit of using it for future cycles when you may be using more suppressive compounds. Have you read Mars' sticky??


Is it okay if i start HCG at week 5, i heard most people don't get ball shrinkage until around that period.

I don't quite understand what people mean by shutdown/suppressed. Does this mean you can't get a hard on? Should i expect this, if so how soon and how long for.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Is it okay if i start HCG at week 5, i heard most people don't get ball shrinkage until around that period.
> 
> I don't quite understand what people mean by shutdown/suppressed. Does this mean you can't get a hard on? Should i expect this, if so how soon and how long for.


It's not about ball shrinkage mate. To put it very simply, hcg mimics lh which basically means it keeps your balls ticking over, making recovery alot easier. You need to start either week 1 or 2. And you WILL be shutdown. Injecting large amounts of test basically signals your balls that there's enough test there and they don't need to produce any. God, I am terrible at explaining this lol. Maybe @Mars wouldn't mind jumping in and giving a better explanation??


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

I understand what you mean about being shutdown. But what does it mean to be shutdown, the symptons? Can i still have sex throughout the cycle and PCT? That's my only worry at the moment.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

halostranger said:


> I understand what you mean about being shutdown. But what does it mean to be shutdown, the symptons? Can i still have sex throughout the cycle and PCT? That's my only worry at the moment.


Yes, you're shutdown during cycle, but you're injecting plenty of test so libido should be sky high. The problems start when you don't recover properly when you've finished your cycle...but run hcg on cycle and do a proper pct and this won't be a problem...nowt to worry about kidda!!


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, you're shutdown during cycle, but you're injecting plenty of test so libido should be sky high. The problems start when you don't recover properly when you've finished your cycle...but run hcg on cycle and do a proper pct and this won't be a problem...nowt to worry about kidda!!


I was wondering what i should do if i put on more mass than i want to. Say i cross the 15lb LBM gain and i don't want to add any more mass. Should i start cutting to my desired bodyfat percentage then just eat to maintain. My only concern is after PCT i may lose mass, so that 15lb may become 7-10lb and i would have wasted the cycle. But if i allowed myself to gain 20lb+ i may lose some mass and/or not enough to my limit target of 15lb., hence becoming too big.

I'm an athlete, I really don't want to get too big, but i don't want to waste the cycle. I'm 5'8 157lb at 9% bodyfat. 170 at 8% or 165 at 6% after PCT would be perfect.

If my target is 15lb what would be the best target of LBM gain to aim for, if my lbm weight goes above 15lb, taking into account i will lose some after PCT.

P.s I am not saying i will definitely achieve more than 10lb, 15lb, 5lb, i just want to know how i would deal with this situation.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

halostranger said:


> I was wondering what i should do if i put on more mass than i want to. Say i cross the 15lb LBM gain and i don't want to add any more mass. Should i start cutting to my desired bodyfat percentage then just eat to maintain. My only concern is after PCT i may lose mass, so that 15lb may become 7-10lb and i would have wasted the cycle. But if i allowed myself to gain 20lb+ i may lose some mass and/or not enough to my limit target of 15lb., hence becoming too big.
> 
> I'm an athlete, I really don't want to get too big, but i don't want to waste the cycle. I'm 5'8 157lb at 9% bodyfat. 170 at 8% or 165 at 6% after PCT would be perfect.
> 
> ...


just to put things into perspective this is how it went for me.. I finished my first cycle just over 3 weeks ago, 500mg test e 12 weeks and 40mg dbol ed for first 5 weeks. I was eating 300g+ of protein per day along with 4500 fairly clean cals. I was up by 25lb by the end of week 12 and dropped 4lb up until yesterday. pct recovery seems to be fine so far on the standard 20mg nolva ed and 100mg clomid (first 2 weeks then 50mg for the last). so the amount of size you put on will all be down to diet.. eat more cals then maintenance then you will grow, eat less and you wont. simple really


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> just to put things into perspective this is how it went for me.. I finished my first cycle just over 3 weeks ago, 500mg test e 12 weeks and 40mg dbol ed for first 5 weeks. I was eating 300g+ of protein per day along with 4500 fairly clean cals. I was up by 25lb by the end of week 12 and dropped 4lb up until yesterday. pct recovery seems to be fine so far on the standard 20mg nolva ed and 100mg clomid (first 2 weeks then 50mg for the last). so the amount of size you put on will all be down to diet.. eat more cals then maintenance then you will grow, eat less and you wont. simple really


25lbs? Is that all LBM? if so wow that's insane. You said you were eating 4500 calories, what was your maintenance? What kind of strength gains did you make?

I will probably stop eating for size at 18lbs and focus solely on strength.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

halostranger said:


> 25lbs? Is that all LBM? if so wow that's insane. You said you were eating 4500 calories, what was your maintenance? What kind of strength gains did you make?
> 
> I will probably stop eating for size at 18lbs and focus solely on strength.


I lost 4lbs of water weight about 2 weeks after coming off so im 21lbs up now, I was carrying more bodyfat then I wanted when I started the cycle but never really gained any more (in fact I think I leaned out a little) but i'll lose that on the cut next time. my maintenance cals is around 3000-3500 but eating clean and plenty of protein is the key. strength went through the roof really put 20kg on squat and DL , and 25kg on bench press which has more or less stayed the same up to now, lost a couple of reps here and there but nothing major.


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I lost 4lbs of water weight about 2 weeks after coming off so im 21lbs up now, I was carrying more bodyfat then I wanted when I started the cycle but never really gained any more (in fact I think I leaned out a little) but i'll lose that on the cut next time. my maintenance cals is around 3000-3500 but eating clean and plenty of protein is the key. strength went through the roof really put 20kg on squat and DL , and 25kg on bench press which has more or less stayed the same up to now, lost a couple of reps here and there but nothing major.


How long have you been lifting? what's your height and weight?

Hopefully mine goes as successful as your, 25kg increase on the bench press is amazing. How long did it take for Dbol to kick in?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

halostranger said:


> How long have you been lifting? what's your height and weight?
> 
> Hopefully mine goes as successful as your, 25kg increase on the bench press is amazing. How long did it take for Dbol to kick in?


im 5'9" and currently 14st 5lb, been lifting about 18 months (I would have liked to of said years and I hit a plateau but fcuk it its done now  ) the dbol for me started putting weight on me and my lifts after about 5 days, and I was going to run it for 6 weeks but after 5 it started to kill my appetite so I just stopped and let the test do its thing


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> im 5'9" and currently 14st 5lb, been lifting about 18 months (I would have liked to of said years and I hit a plateau but fcuk it its done now  ) the dbol for me started putting weight on me and my lifts after about 5 days, and I was going to run it for 6 weeks but after 5 it started to kill my appetite so I just stopped and let the test do its thing


Did you start eating 4500 from week 1 when you started Dbol?

I have been lifting for about 6 years but only 2 have been where i actually learnt to diet. Tbh i think i am a year away from hitting my natural limit before i start to plateau which is probably about 10lbs of LBM. But i cba waiting and getting to that stage right now without having to leave single digit bodyfat would just give me one less thing to worry about. Then i can focus on my life and build my training around strength, stamina and sports.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

No I started at 3500-4000 cals and upped it by 500 after every 4 weeks. Tbh though I think if you have been training for that long I think it might be hard to put as much as I did into your lifts, I could be wrong, but they will definitely go up a lot and the pumps from the dbol will be insane. Just get started and let the AAS do its thing, I did and I'll never look back


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Talking about pumps, i do HIIT 3 times a week, mon, wed and fri post workout for 12-20minutes. and i swim twice a week for an hour, Tuesday and Sunday which are rest days from the gym. Is this safe on gear? Would my heart rate go abnormally high? I need to do HIIT and swimming to stay fit.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

deca dick will be no problem if you keep oestrogen under control.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

halostranger said:


> Talking about pumps, i do HIIT 3 times a week, mon, wed and fri post workout for 12-20minutes. and i swim twice a week for an hour, Tuesday and Sunday which are rest days from the gym. Is this safe on gear? Would my heart rate go abnormally high? I need to do HIIT and swimming to stay fit.


You'll be fine with that, actually I think you'll become better at them


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

So i took my first test injection today, i probably won't get my hands on the Dbol until next friday so i have to wait until then. I'll be running it for 4 or 5 weeks.

If all goes well after the Dbol cycle, which should end at week 6, i was thinking of throwing in halotestin 20mg ED or winny 40mg ED at week 9 for 3 weeks leading up to the PCT. The extra strength gains would be helpful. If i respond well to the Dbol and test with minimal sides, do you think it would be okay to do that?

This cycle will probably be my only ever bulk cycle. If i ever do a cycle again it would primarily be for strength and performance.

If my PCT is successful and i keep 10-15lbs of muscle, and continue to eat at calorie maintenance/surplus months after pct will i keep my gains even if i never cycle again?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Only ever bulk cycle???? Lol

No chance

Good luck with the cycle though mate


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Only ever bulk cycle???? Lol
> 
> No chance
> 
> Good luck with the cycle though mate


Well I'm an athlete i don't want to get heavier than 170 at 8% or I'd be carrying too much weight while playing hockey, football or swimming.

I know that without roids workouts won't be as long and intense, but if i continue working hard and eating right, shouldn't i be able to maintain most of the mass that i managed to keep after PCT?

If i cycled again I'd do test with halo or winny and eat around maintenance or 100 cals above it purely for strength and performance goals without the addition of size.

Would that work? or am i missing/overlooking something?


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

**** i'm near the end of week 2 of just test e and I'm horny as **** all day. My dicks always at least 30-40% erect. I'm also taking prozac which is a anti-depressant to deal with depression but one of the side effects is it treats premature ejaculation. It basically allows you to have sex for around 3 times longer than usual making it harder to ejaculate. Well i last long anyway and now it takes ****ing ages to bust a nut. GF can't keep up with demand, i can't ****ing have a quicky without it taking as long as my normal marathon sessions and both of my forearms are tired as ****.

Any tips?


----------

